# Milk of Magnesia and what is does to me



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

This past week I went through another one of my normal bouts of constipation.I decided to go ahead and take the milk of magnesia after not having a bm for two days. I didnt want to wait until i was constipated longer. Usually I take two tablespoons a night and on the third day I have a great bm. Well this time I had a small bowel movement after night one. It was solid and hard. The next couple of days I started to get the pains in my left side I usually get when I use mom. I assume its some kind of bloating in my colon. I sometimes get this swollen feeling pain on my left side too. Only on the second day I had total diareah. Same on the third day and today.I didn't take it last night. I used to take Milk of magnesia and have regular bowel movements yet now when I take it I get diareah every time. I still only go once a day in the morning even though my I have that diareah feeling in my stomach all day. It's also not a huge amount of diareah. I feel like I need to go a lot more but I don't. That's what I don't get. What could be causing my body to not let out any more diareah? I can understand when you have really large and hard stool but when you have a bunch of diareah like stool in you why doesn't it just all come out? I sit down on the toilet once in the morning and that's all my body will do no matter what.I know this is gonna sound kind of stupid but I like to know how much stool I have passed also and when it's diareah I really don't know how much it is. Maybe a lot of people don't do this but I look at my stool after I go. If it's a lot and solid and long I feel a lot better. My mood for the whole day is even better. My appetite is better and all. If I only have a small bowel movement I don't feel as good. If I don't have a bm at all I feel terrible all day. I don't know how to feel when I have diareah. I can't really tell how much is coming out of me.So back to the milk of magnesia. My stomach and intestinal area feels really bubbly. I can hear it and feel it. It's like that sound you hear in movies before people take a huge dump but no dump for me. I can even hear it sloshing around. What is this that I am hearing? I know mom draws fluid into your colon to help with bowel movements. Is this what I'm hearing? I have also read that milk of magnesia diareah can deplete your bodies potassium. Is this true? Can it also dehydrate you? I have been drinking a lot lately to help the mom work better but I'm not peeing as much as I normally do.Wow this is a really jumbled post isn't it? So basically I'm just trying to find out from others how Milk of Magnesia effects them and if I am having a common reaction to it. I would really like to find something that works as well as milk of magnesia but without the side effects. I don't see milk of magnesia as a long term thing for me.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Milk of Magnesia is a saline laxative that works by drawing water into the colon. Your body's reaction seems pretty typical. Taken in sufficient quantity, it can produce watery diarrhea and the gurgling sounds that you are hearing may be water sloshing aorund in your colon.If it is now giving you total diarrhea when you take it, you might want to cut back on the dosage and see if the action is more acceptable.


Matt b said:


> This past week I went through another one of my normal bouts of constipation.I decided to go ahead and take the milk of magnesia after not having a bm for two days. I didnt want to wait until i was constipated longer. Usually I take two tablespoons a night and on the third day I have a great bm. Well this time I had a small bowel movement after night one. It was solid and hard. The next couple of days I started to get the pains in my left side I usually get when I use mom. I assume its some kind of bloating in my colon. I sometimes get this swollen feeling pain on my left side too. Only on the second day I had total diareah. Same on the third day and today.I didn't take it last night. I used to take Milk of magnesia and have regular bowel movements yet now when I take it I get diareah every time. I still only go once a day in the morning even though my I have that diareah feeling in my stomach all day. It's also not a huge amount of diareah. I feel like I need to go a lot more but I don't. That's what I don't get. What could be causing my body to not let out any more diareah? I can understand when you have really large and hard stool but when you have a bunch of diareah like stool in you why doesn't it just all come out? I sit down on the toilet once in the morning and that's all my body will do no matter what.I know this is gonna sound kind of stupid but I like to know how much stool I have passed also and when it's diareah I really don't know how much it is. Maybe a lot of people don't do this but I look at my stool after I go. If it's a lot and solid and long I feel a lot better. My mood for the whole day is even better. My appetite is better and all. If I only have a small bowel movement I don't feel as good. If I don't have a bm at all I feel terrible all day. I don't know how to feel when I have diareah. I can't really tell how much is coming out of me.So back to the milk of magnesia. My stomach and intestinal area feels really bubbly. I can hear it and feel it. It's like that sound you hear in movies before people take a huge dump but no dump for me. I can even hear it sloshing around. What is this that I am hearing? I know mom draws fluid into your colon to help with bowel movements. Is this what I'm hearing? I have also read that milk of magnesia diareah can deplete your bodies potassium. Is this true? Can it also dehydrate you? I have been drinking a lot lately to help the mom work better but I'm not peeing as much as I normally do.Wow this is a really jumbled post isn't it? So basically I'm just trying to find out from others how Milk of Magnesia effects them and if I am having a common reaction to it. I would really like to find something that works as well as milk of magnesia but without the side effects. I don't see milk of magnesia as a long term thing for me.


----------

